# Muscle Tone or Muscle Mass? somewhere in between?



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

So what do you females like better?


I want to know because, I do not want to waste money on barbell set for nothing.


anyones comment is welcome


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Money spent on a barbell set is never wasted. If you mean, "What do girls like more? Guys with a bit of muscle or Ronnie Coleman?" the answer is almost always, "Guys with a bit of muscle." Don't worry about getting too buff--if it were that easy, everyone would be walking around like this:










You want to look like that, you'll be needing some steroids along with those barbells.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't worry about what everyone else thinks. Do whatever you want, for yourself.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Just for the record there's no such thing as "muscle tone", only fat loss and muscle gain.

Go for whatever feels right man, and if you really strive and work your butt off to gain a lot of muscle mass then you might just get somewhere.

Beauty like a lot of things is entirely subjective and as corny as it sounds true beauty comes from the inside *barf*


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Well there is actually such a thing as muscle tone but it is either genetic or part of a syndrome if you have low muscle tone. Without this you just have normal muscle tone and ability to gain muscle mass.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

I think if it will make you feel more confident about yourself then go for it!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It doesn't matter what you choose because some women prefer a toned look while others prefer the muscular look. Either way you'll attract someone and it will benefit you health wise so do whatever you prefer.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

You're right KtBare,

But what I meant to say was that there is no such thing as muscle "toning" not "tone" which was the word used in the thread title.

But essentially there's hypertrophy and fat loss. I understand people want to stay the relatively same size and just look more defined but that is what this (toning) is. 

But if you can show me a textbook definition, or a scientific explanation of "muscle toning" then please do. 

And Westen I'm not really an avid supporter of drinking copious amounts of milk and squatting more than twice a week! uke


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> And Westen I'm not really an avid supporter of drinking copious amounts of milk and squatting more than twice a week! uke


i am not getting it for leg workouts

my legs are naturally defined as it is, anymore would just be bulking it up


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

If you do decide to lift for muscle mass, please do your legs as well. I can't tell you how many people I see with huge upper bodies and chicken legs. It's just humorous and sad at the same time.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

shyvr6 said:


> If you do decide to lift for muscle mass, please do your legs as well. I can't tell you how many people I see with huge upper bodies and chicken legs. It's just humorous and sad at the same time.


the only reason i wanted to do upper workouts is because my legs are toooo big

at one point last year my calves were @ 16inches around

When i was bike riding 15 to 20 miles per week or so. Did that for 3 months lost about 40 pounds in that time

at that time i was involuntarily consuming alcohol as my Uncle loves to cook most of his food with beer
I did good up there I even made a friend but i decided to leave because there was way tooo much stress from my Uncle's girlfriend 
to the point were my hair was falling out...

right now they are at the default size of 
14inches around right calves
13 1/2 inches around left calves


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

anon123 said:


> i am not getting it for leg workouts
> 
> my legs are naturally defined as it is, anymore would just be bulking it up


You should _always _work the legs, always. They are your biggest muscle group and working them will stimulate growth in the rest of your body.

If you're worried about putting on more mass simply keep the reps high and the weight low.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> You should _always _work the legs, always. They are your biggest muscle group and working them will stimulate growth in the rest of your body.
> 
> If you're worried about putting on more mass simply keep the reps high and the weight low.


ok that's a good idea


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

Bro, just do it for yourself. If you are doing it for females only, you are doing it wrong and will eventually quit.

If you want to become healthier and more aesthetic looking, do it for yourself.

Trust me, girls like so many different types of guys that as long as you look healthy, some girls are bound to find you attractive. Some girls like roided up guys (there are plenty in my gym who talk about it freely), and some like extremely skinny guys with no muscle mass whatsoever. Some girls even like guys with a bit of a gut! 

Do it for yourself and you will have more motivation. I promise.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

muscle tone. mass is overrated. :b


----------



## salsolza (Dec 9, 2015)

Pick up a free handbook at www.buildmusclenowandfast.com and it'll guide you to proper muscle building. I had no clue what to do until my friend recommended this handbook to me. It made my journey a lot easier, maybe it can help you as well.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

necro but working out soley for female attention is a waste of time. (primarily because it only increases your attractiveness so little as most of it is **** outside of your control like your face, height and dick)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so far i have heard from a few women who have said that they prefer the guy just to be slim, or maybe toned. . So far no one said has said to me they like the totally built up like hulk-hogan style gorilla build LOL

and for me , thats not the look i am trying to attain. Muscle tone with definitions is what ive got so far, a little , little bulk would be enough for me.


----------

